# Flatterty Rocks -  Island Wilderness in Washington



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2014)

Flattery Rocks in Washington, the least known stretches of the American coastline.  See some near photos here...http://www.kuriositas.com/2012/06/flattery-rocks-island-wilderness-in.html


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

Just beaufitul


----------



## Ina (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Sea, My mother was from that part of our country. She would talk of that area once in awhile, and I would try to picture it. Your pictures let me see it. I wonder how she could leave it. :magnify:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 20, 2014)

This is really beautiful !  I used to live in Western Washington, and worked out on the Olympic Peninsula sometimes, but I was never that far west. But even the parts of the Peninsula that I did see were awesome. I remember going to see an old military base that was right on the ocean, Fort Wardon, I think, and there was a movie made there,  An Officer and a Gentleman . I would have liked to see more of the Peninsula , and this area at Flattery rocks is certainly spectacular. 


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Raven (May 20, 2014)

Rugged and magnificent scenery!


----------

